# Door Hollow Shortline at SWGRS



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember those 'visit the layout' articles that used to run in the pages of Model Railroader or Railroad Model Craftsman (RMC) during your impressionable youth? The ones that made you sit up and go "Wow, that's what I want my layout to look like someday!" For me, it was epecially the work of John Allen and Malcolm Furlow. The modelling seemed exquisitely realistic, down to the scrub brush that grew between the railroad ties. But it wasn't just realism, it was that everything was sort of 'compressed', squeezed down so that you got the very essence of some down-at-the-heels shortline, f'r'instance . Every vignette is designed like a theater stage, and everywhere you look, there's something happening. Then you look again and see that there's something more happening just behind it!

Well, that's the feeling I get every time I visit the *DOOR HOLLOW SHORTLINE*. This layout is primarily the work of Don Gage and Bob Baxter, with the help of their spice Susie and Sandra. Regular assistants and contributors include Dave Crocker and Roy & Eileen Heughins. And if this gang had a nickel for every time somebody's grabbed a sleeve of spouse or parent or friend and said, pointing, "Hey look, that guy's just hanging..." or "that truck's about to..." or "that crane just picked up...", they'd be gazillionaires.

Okay, enough chatter. And I know you've seen some of Carla's pictures of the layout since it began in 2005, so this time we're going to try and do a montage of details and impressions as we walk around it.

We'll start as the ol' 10-Spot rounds the corner by the Uhr Placer Mine. There's never a dull locomotive on the Door Hollow, and the 10 is no exception -- an articulated 2-4-4-2. The No. 10 and that scratchbuilt steam shovel are Bob's work. The shovel can be operated by remote control.










As she continues around to the other side of the mine, you can see her typical articulated 'overbite' as that boiler swings out into the air. And while visitors can tell that the "Uhr" will never break the OSHA record for 'days without an accident', do they notice the men with pigs? The painters? Or all the goings-on at the hobo camp?










Here's a sort of 'establishing shot of the "Uhr" end, a.k.a. the 'yellow mine' end of the layout. Roy Heughins has brought over his deep and detailed mine shaft to become part of the layout under the "Uhr". With its moving elevator and mine train, this module is honey to little kids and photographers.










Just another busy day on the DOOR HOLLOW. A truck accident has dumped cratefuls of chickens across the road.










A wider shot










Looking across the yards to the other end of the layout, with Don Gage's crane in the background.










Moving to the left & under the tree, to focus on Humbug Haulage. Looks like that new-fangled horseless carriage scared that now-riderless horse.










Two bridges (auto and rail) crossing the same ravine right next to a rail line at cliff's edge! (Notice the bighorn sheep under the trestle and the bald eagles under the auto bridge.) The autos are at an impasse at either side of the bridge.










This may be the smallest (and the newest?) of Don's industrial critters. It's built on an HO mechanism.










Goings-on and details around the 'red mine' area










The steam crane at work moving various loads from flatcar to flatbed.










Don's 'perfesser in the jungle' car. The character pedals the bicycle mechanism, and it'll go whizzing down the track! (In fact, sometimes it goes a bit too fast!)










Bob's 1830's era "Heidi" with her consist of passenger cars -- all scratchbuilt!










This 'rear-engined' inspection car is another Baxter creation. Bob actually found a photo of a prototype somewhere, and took it from there!










These wranglers have decided that driving the wagon is a lot more fun when you don't have to convince no pea-brained hosses!










We finish with a 'wave good-bye' from the Door Hollow. Until next time...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos and story of a great layout. I've helped Bob and Don set that layout up a bunch of times...and "install" all those little parts for the vignettes...and heard the stories of how they're supposed to look. If you ever get to see this layout, be sure to talk to the guys and gals in the Green Shirts. I think it's impossible to take in all the stuff going on without someone explaining. Lots of the stuff is very subtle...and easy to overlook. This layout is without a doubt ...an eye feast...and there are stories all over the layout.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these great pics! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

You and Carla are a team to be reckoned with for sure. 

Very nice presentation. The modeling is superb and I had the opportunity to see some of Don's fine models first hand when he visited a few years ago. 

Thanks much for the grand tour.


----------



## plewitzke (Jan 2, 2008)

What a thrill ride! Thanks for posting Gary.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage of the Door Hollow Shortline, Gary. Wonderful images.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Carla for the wonderful pictures she took and to you, Gary, for putting together this Maahvelous post. We work very hard between the shows to improve the operation and appearance of the layout and appreciate the responses we get from the guests at the shows. We look forward to setting up at each show, meeting old friends and making new ones. 

We also hope that SWGRS will grow into the showcase for large scale model railroading in the Southern California region.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was the best place to have the DoorHollow RR. It was the first thing you see when enterting the show. It is the right size layout and a verry well done layout. 
The BTS should do the same thing.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see some of the old "faces" still at it


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Any chance that the DoorHollow R.R. might make an appearance at HAGRS next year? (_Please?_)


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is a HAGRS next year and they accept us, we'll be there.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There will be a HAGRS next year in Kansas City and The Door Hollow will be more than welcome and wanted. Just keep in mind that it is around a 3000 mile round trip for the Door Hollow to travel. 

David Roberts


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, Are you prepared to pull the trailer to Kansas City behind your Miata? I don't go beyond East Riverside County if I don't have to.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

If both Door Hollow and I _(and likely my spouse)_ can make it to 2010 HAGRS, there *WILL* be fresh batteries and memory chip in the camera!


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know I'm getting senile, I read HAGRS but my mind saw SWGRS. 
No, I don't think that would be a very nice road trip.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the images Gary and Carla, 
Wow! The images make the layout look really good! 
Hope to see you at one of the next shows, 
Don


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost as good as being there in person. And I didn't have to pay for admission and parking! 

Baxter, don't you ever sleep?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The Door Hollow is always welcome at SWGRS. Front and center just as last time. 

That is the only place fitting for a work of art of this magnitude. 

David Roberts


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. I remember when this railroad first started. I thought it was a great name, then, and I still think it is, today.


----------

